# Magic Dust



## bassman (Feb 22, 2009)

Does anyone here use Magic Dust?  I just made up bag of it now I need ideas what to use it on.  It sure smells good.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## abelman (Feb 22, 2009)

What's the recipe and I'll see if I can come up with something


----------



## bassman (Feb 22, 2009)

*Ingredients:*

1/2 cup paprika
1/4 cup kosher salt, finely ground
1/4 cup sugar
2 tablespoons mustard powder
1/4 cup chili powder
1/4 cup ground cumin
2 tablespoons ground black pepper
1/4 cup granulated garlic
2 tablespoons cayenne
This is from the Peace Love & Barbecue site.  My recipe says to make it spicier, use 1/4 C black pepper and 1/4 cup dry mustard instead of 2 tablespoons each.  I only increased to 3 tablespoons.


----------



## abelman (Feb 22, 2009)

Well, that sounds good. Given the way I prepped the butt today, this would be very good as well I think. Plus, it will give it a good bark. 

Might be good to sprinkle on some burgers either before or after they go on. 

I like heat so I'll have to mix up a batch and try it on some stuff. Thanks for the info


----------



## morkdach (Feb 22, 2009)

i would go for the butt /shoulder or i have one like this and have added a little to burger mix it in and use it to dust them while there smoken.


----------



## hungryjohn (Feb 22, 2009)

This is Miike Mills' Magic Dust, and I've used it for my last couple of pork smokes.

I think is is very good for ribs. I like to experiment, so I'll try others, but until I find something better it will be my standard rub for ribs.

Didn't seem to provide the depth of flavor that I like for butts, however. Just didn't seem to permeate the meat.

You won't go wrong using it, and maybe adding a bit of spice.


----------



## smokebuzz (Feb 22, 2009)

I like it on everything, and add a little more cumin for beef.


----------



## bassman (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions, folks.  I guess it must be some good stuff if Smokebuzz uses it on everything.  I think I'll make up a batch of chili and sprinkle some on that.


----------



## smokebuzz (Feb 22, 2009)

I make per the directions, some times use jalapano powder instead of cayanne. i just mix in what ever feels good for the meat i'm cooking at the time, it's a great base or as is.


----------



## jamesb (Feb 23, 2009)

With the cumin and Chile powder, I think it would be a natural for anything beef, but that's just me.


----------



## pops6927 (Feb 23, 2009)

I've had Magic Dust before, but it never had any of those ingredients in it.. at least not the '60's version...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	













  we'd sprinkle it and smoke it.. vs. smoking with it..
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .. I <tic tic> still get <tic> some flashbacks <tic tic> from it too...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





lol
Pops Â§Â§


----------



## cman95 (Feb 23, 2009)

I remember that party............I think.


----------



## bassman (Feb 23, 2009)

I used about a half teaspoon on a bowl of chili last night and it really woke up the flavor!  It gave the chili a little heat without being overpowering.  Guess I'll be trying it on a lot of things now.  Thanks for the input.  

Pops and Cman, it you each snort a heaping teaspoon of this stuff, it'll cure you of whatever images you have of the past!


----------



## smokebuzz (Feb 23, 2009)

dont think for 1 minute Mr Mills coffed up the real recipe for his Magic Dust,but after eating at his resterant in ILL., my mom has got it just about nailed down, i still belive it is good on everything, GREAT on a rack of BB ribs.


----------



## desertlites (Mar 7, 2009)

magic dust is in 1 of my MANY shackers that sit on the counter-tis some good stuff.


----------



## smoke freak (Mar 7, 2009)

Use as is on pork. Leave out the sugar and use on beef.


----------



## rivet (Mar 7, 2009)

I am thinking that is a LOT of cumin. Does it overpower the rest? Does it give a bowl-of-chili spin on things?


----------



## bassman (Mar 7, 2009)

With all the other spices, I didn't notice that the cumin was overpowering.  If fact, I didn't even think of it until you mentioned it.


----------



## desertlites (Mar 7, 2009)

I backed off at first on the cumin-slowly took it up there-and no not to much-made another batch today-ribs are coated with the stuff-on th grill-jerky in the smoker.by the way.


----------



## rivet (Mar 8, 2009)

Okay, thanks desert. You too Bassman for the recipe- gonna try it.


----------



## rivet (Mar 8, 2009)

Well I went to wally-world this morning to pick up the things I was short on for Magic Dust and ShooterRick's sharing of his "Copperhead Snake Bitten Chicken" rub. Made up a batch of each.

I can't wait to try the snakebite chicken-that rub smells incredible. I've got 5 or 10 lbs of leg quarters I'm going to use it on next weekend when I get my mods back from the metal shop.

The Magic Dust surprised me since I was worried all that cumin would overpower it. No worries on that~ with all the other ingredients, it turned out to be just a hint of cumin. Smells just right for beef ribs or brisket.

Talking about brisket, I got sticker shock at wally-world. Is it just me, or are you all finding brisket waaaay expensive? Saw beautiful packer cuts - all around 14 lbs each - but it was going for $1.89 / LB. 

For Brisket. Here, in beef country. 

Anyone else seeing their price jump on brisket?


----------



## dbambs (Dec 17, 2015)

Bassman said:


> *Ingredients:*
> 
> 1/2 cup paprika
> 1/4 cup kosher salt, finely ground
> ...



I'm going to try this.  Made a batch tonight and when I try the spices together it is pretty spicy.  I'm wondering if after the meat is smoked if it is not as spicy?  I just went the kids to eat it.  If not I'll buy tube steaks.


----------



## tykenn28 (Jan 21, 2016)

dbambs said:


> I'm going to try this. Made a batch tonight and when I try the spices together it is pretty spicy. I'm wondering if after the meat is smoked if it is not as spicy? I just went the kids to eat it. If not I'll buy tube steaks.


How was It? I'm thinking I may give it a shot. I'm always looking for another great rub/seasoning


----------

